
Islanders Who Killed American Have a History of Guarding Their Isolation - danans
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/22/world/asia/andaman-sentinelese-missionary.html
======
elliekelly
I was recently in the Falkland Islands and met a local guy, maybe 35, who had
traveled to London (and off the island for the first time in his life) for
medical treatment. They have internet access and all kinds of modern
technology available on the Falklands, though it's kind of slow, but this
gentleman had never been in an elevator before. He'd never even heard of them.
And he was simply fascinated by the concept of a little room that moves from
floor to floor that replaces stairs. He said he just never thought about how
people got to the top of tall buildings in a city. I've honestly never thought
about elevators more in my life than I have in the 20 minutes I talked to this
guy. It was incredible.

Reading about the Sentinelese and Chau recently I can't help but wonder what
sort of things Chau had in his backpack that they're now looking at for the
first time. I wonder what they'll do with the stuff. Bury it? Destroy it? Use
it as we do? Come up with different ways to use things that we've never even
thought of?

A ziploc baggie, for example. These are maybe the only people in the world who
have no preconceived notions of what a ziploc baggie could or should be used
for. Can you imagine being a fly on that wall as they all brainstorm its
potential functions?

~~~
jaclaz
JFYI, there is a wonderful little book by Eric Scheurmann about an islander (a
chief in his community in Samoa) that traveled in Europe in the first years of
the 20th century.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Papalagi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Papalagi)

Whether it is real/accurate, or just a fiction/hoax:

[http://www.thelooniverse.com/strips/realfreepress/papalagi.h...](http://www.thelooniverse.com/strips/realfreepress/papalagi.html)

it remains very pleasant to read.

I don't think an English full version is easily findable, here are some parts
of it:

[http://www.nonduality.com/papalagi.htm](http://www.nonduality.com/papalagi.htm)

~~~
elliekelly
Awesome! Thanks for sharing! I'll definitely check it out

